# Broken Toe



## Leanne Follett (Apr 18, 2020)

A week ago our horse stood one one of our chickens feet and broke the middle toe. Our dog was bitten by a snake the next day so we had a trip to the the vet. I told her about the chicken and the fact that it now looked infected. She gave me some oral antibiotics and told me how to splint it using a diamond shape piece of hard plastic to hold it's toes in place. I also cleaned the wound before splitting. It's now been 7 days. I haven't removed the splint to check the toes at all. She was contained in a small cage for 4 days and is now in a bigger pen and it limping around on the sore foot. I've kept her separate from the other chickens which I will for 7 more days as we need to throw her eggs out.
When should I remove the splint?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would take it off to examine the foot really closely. An open wound needs to be watched. She might need soaking in some Epsom salts. 

I would leave here in the splint for another week at least to give that bone a chance to callus in completely. 

How is the dog doing? The first time my dog got snake bit was right on the snout.


----------



## Leanne Follett (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for the information. Our little dog was back to normal after 3 hours of having the anti venom. We hadn't seen her get bitten but assume it was the day before we took her to the vet as it was the next morning and when she couldn't standing her back legs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope this is the one and only time for your girl. Our guy was bitten three times on different occasions. He was a hunting dog, when that nose hit the ground nothing else existed.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

Leanne Follett said:


> Thanks for the information. Our little dog was back to normal after 3 hours of having the anti venom. We hadn't seen her get bitten but assume it was the day before we took her to the vet as it was the next morning and when she couldn't standing her back legs.


tough day for the fellows at your yard. please give some special treat to your dog for my side. i really adore them all


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Wow, I just cringed looking at that picture, she must have been in terrible pain. It sounds like you have it under control, Robin is right, you need to remove the splint to check the open wound (hopefully closed by now) and make sure that things are healing correctly. How is she doing now? Please keep us updated and Welcome to the forum!


----------

